
Navy prepares to take railgun to sea - Libertatea
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2014/04/navy-prepares-to-take-rail-gun-to-sea/
======
bernardom
How hard is it to penetrate reinforced concrete walls vs. going through a real
warship?

